# Camping along NC coast?



## BigBadJohn (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I'm in the need of any suggestions for good/clean campgrounds along the coast of NC. I'm planning a surf fishing trip from 10/6 to 10/11 & it's been so long since I've been down east, I just don't have a clue. I've heard that you can stay in a motel almost as cheap as camping, which I don't know if this is true or not. I just need a few suggestions before I go calling around. I'm looking to camp in the Emerald isle/Atlantic area, OBX, or Fort fisher/CB area. Have not penned down where just yet. Looking for the best fishing/sleeping ratios. Thanks, BBJ


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What are you looking for? Primitive? Camp ground with hot water showers? Talking about tents or tag along trailers?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Sep 28, 2010)

We are kicking around camping with tents firstly. This may change to a motel considering the prices are close enough. Hot water showers would be preferred in the campground. Just looking for a nice place thats not overpriced for what you get, thats close to the most restaurants/surf fishing spots. BTW, we don't have a 4 wheel drive or beach access permit. So we will mainly be pier/surf fishing, with a little sound side fishing as well. Thanks, BBJ


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually stay at Carolina Beach State Park It is $20 a night now the only problem is they lock the gate now from 8:00 pm to 8:00 am so early morning or late night fishing would be confined to the park.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> I usually stay at Carolina Beach State Park It is $20 a night now the only problem is they lock the gate now from 8:00 pm to 8:00 am so early morning or late night fishing would be confined to the park.


CB state park is what I had in mind when I was asking those questions. When I am not camping in the sand, that is where I have gone since I was a kid.

Robert


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I just hate the gate. But I have been known to put one vehicle in and one vehicle out of the gate.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Narfpoit


> But I have been known to put one vehicle in and one vehicle out of the gate.


Narfpoit : that is not only cute ......

................ that is *devious*  , and i like it !!

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

thekingfeeder


> I usually stay at Carolina Beach State Park It is $20 a night


That sounds good to me !
Just rmemeber what Narfpoit said:


> put one vehicle in and one vehicle out of the gate.


Sonuds like a winner !:beer:

Fishwander


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just don't park on the grass and don't block any traffic. Although I only got a warning for parking on the grass I wouldn't want to press my luck with trying it again. Also remember the park does have sound side access so you can fish in the park as well. We caught a number of small croakers and a few crabs but I know there are flounder in there as well because the giggers we pretty active the whole time we were out there. You can see Snows cut bridge from where you walk over at the picnic area.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. It seems we had a change of plans, because of all the flooding in CB. Now we're looking at heading to the outer banks, somewhere near Oregon inlet. I know they have a campground there at the bridge, just never stayed there. I also know there are other campgrounds all along hwy 17, just haven't been to any. Did I mention this was my first camping trip since I was a kid? So any suggestions in that area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, BBJ


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Youll be fine at CB then, The lake always floods. It only takes a couple days for it to subside. The campground at the state park is actually one of the highest parts of the island. There is also the drfiters reef motel. they advertise a 29 dollar a night room and have some new buildings there.

In Hatty? PM Drumdum (Kenny) about the hideaway. I bet he and Jody can help you out.


----------



## ROBDOG1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone stay here before? Ocean Waves Campground Waves,NC (OBX)
If so what are the Pros / Cons

Any suggestions for another campground on the Ocean for tent camping!

Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ocean waves*

yes we did a couple years ago ... smaller campground with nice owners .... we love Frisco Woods Campground best though ... halfway between the point and hatteras inlet with 49 justa half mile down the road and the best sunset on the sound ... they have tent camping spots, cabins and full hookups


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

My folks stay at Waves for the month of Oct every year. We go down for a week each year too then. this year we're getting a house next to the campground. As surfchunker said nice owners. They have a big fishfry every year where the whole campground partakes. most folks know eachother as they come the same time every year. I'd say 80-90% of the campers fish. 

They are sticklers for the rules which is fine w/ me. Don't speed. don't let your rug extend into grass...things like this. If you do you won't be able to make a reservation the next year so I've heard. They are almost always full. I think the rates for a month are like $500 for 50 amp site. We don't take a vehicle on the beach. We hump over at various points along 12 north at PI and south depending on tide/holes.


----------



## ROBDOG1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Techie.........any hot spot for fishing we will be tent camping on the 22,23 (full moon on the 23)!!!!!!!

What are some of the best baits to use that time of year or any piers close by?

:fishing:


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

well you will be closer to the piers in Nags Head. I don't know those very well. 
I have fished the one in Rodanthe and done ok. I'm not really a pier guy. I prefer the surf. usually use cob mullet, finger mullet, blues.

You will be right near the bridge at the inlet so if it sucks on the beach for some reason(grass or bad wind) try the bridge. As for hot spots. I don't know. Haven't been down since last fall so the holes I knew then most likely have shifted I would think. PI area is our place to fish the surf. hump it over and look for structure. We usually do a dry run w/o our gear at low tide looking for holes. Then come back and hit em during the window before and after high tide. GLTU.


----------



## bassfsh (Oct 3, 2010)

BigBadJohn said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. It seems we had a change of plans, because of all the flooding in CB. Now we're looking at heading to the outer banks, somewhere near Oregon inlet. I know they have a campground there at the bridge, just never stayed there. I also know there are other campgrounds all along hwy 17, just haven't been to any. Did I mention this was my first camping trip since I was a kid? So any suggestions in that area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, BBJ


That state campground(across from the marina) is closed after Labor day. There are no other campgrounds north of Waves but plenty of cheap hotels in Nags Head and KDH. The Oregon inlet is a fantastic place to fish in October and only a five minute drive from SNH. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

ROBDOG1 said:


> Hey Techie.........any hot spot for fishing we will be tent camping on the 22,23 (full moon on the 23)!!!!!!!
> 
> What are some of the best baits to use that time of year or any piers close by?
> 
> :fishing:


Just reread your post. I thought you were camping at MP 22 or 23 so that is why I thought you were near OI. Are you camping at waves the 22nd and 23rd?


----------



## ROBDOG1 (Jul 30, 2010)

yes...planning on doing some surf fishing and/or pier fishing.

Thanks


----------



## PopsBoy (Sep 17, 2010)

I've stayed at noth Ocean Waves and Frisco Woods. I have kids so I prefer Ocean Waves, they are far more kid friendly and they have better bath houses. 
Several years of trips to Frisco Woods, and while it's an ok place, I got tired of our kids being harassed for walking quietly to the bathroom after 10. It's a 100 yd walk from the cabins to the bathhouse and we could see them the whole way, they weren't acting up or being loud at all.
My kids are all teens who know how to behave.
Anyway, Ocean Waves gets my vote and my dollars...


----------



## PopsBoy (Sep 17, 2010)

Also, don't waste your time fishing sound side at Frisco Woods. We fished there every year when our friends were hanging out around camp, even to the point of taking out kayaks and John boats and never managed to catch anything more than 6-8" blues and pinfish.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> yes we did a couple years ago ... smaller campground with nice owners .... we love Frisco Woods Campground best though ... halfway between the point and hatteras inlet with 49 justa half mile down the road and the best sunset on the sound ... they have tent camping spots, cabins and full hookups


I was staying nearby there this past weekend, and it looked real nice .... ran into some people at Capt'N Rollos one night that were very happy with the place. I plan on giving that a try sometime particularly if other options (i.e. - motel, room) are not available.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well I just got back from 10 days at Frisco Woods and still love it been there for the last 5 years ... my son has never had a problem there ... and we caught puppy drum and flounder right at the campground standing on the seawall ... even had a big school of pups come by tailing away one evening ... and always caught all the bait I need right there too ... if you camp in the trees it gets real buggy but if your right next to the sounds it's not bad at all but most bugs are about done for now ... guess everybody is different


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

both are good campgrounds ... the one thing I didn't like about Ocean Waves was having to lock everything up .... the owners said theives are bad to sneak in and loot at night on foot ... they said to make sure I lock up rods and reels every night ... plus I just like being closer to the inlet and like the general area around Frisco


----------



## PopsBoy (Sep 17, 2010)

Possibly the poor sound side fishing was because we were always there in August, maybe I just missed the fishing time there, but I just can't get passed the kids problem. I used to show up with between 8 and 12 families for an off road beach run/fishing trip. We were always quiet and polite so it couldn't have been a problem with us as a group. We generally stayed in the cabins right across from the main bath house, so we could watch the kids, but the guy on the golf cart always seemed to give them crap for walking to the bathroom...I didn't understand and and refuse to let my children be treated poorly when they've done nothing wrong so I moved on down to Ocean waves and will most likely never return to Frisco Woods.
While at Ocean Waves I didn't hear of anything being stolen and routinely left my fishing gear outside in the open, as did pretty much everyone else, however the campground was full so that may have deterred any thieves.


----------

